# Historical Flask Identification needed



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 24, 2018)

Someone on another forum posted this "Pittsburgh" flask they found and I wanted to see if anyone here knows what this is and whether it's old or a repro. Other side says "The American System".
 It has an "A" on the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## nhpharm (May 24, 2018)

Repro for sure unfortunately.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 24, 2018)

That's what I'm thinking. It looks like they accentuated the crudeness to make it look old.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 25, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> Repro for sure unfortunately.



Pharm, I see there was another thread with one of these and that one was an Italian copy and looked ultra smooth and modern.  Do you have any more info. about this one?


----------



## coreya (May 26, 2018)

Wheaton mark on bottom.


----------



## sandchip (May 28, 2018)

Here's a pic of an original for those not familiar.


----------

